# Hello I'm Julio



## Simpofny86 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm from NY. Will post my story soon


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello, welcome to TAM.


----------



## HolyPepa (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome. Can't wait to read about your story


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, Julio!*


----------

